

Ship it, already - nbrogi
https://medium.com/p/fb3ada43f760

======
officemonkey
I really need to ship this sucker, but I'm still feeling a lot of resistance.

I know, I'll write a blog article! That's a useful piece of procrastination...

~~~
nbrogi
Hahaha!

You totally got me, officemonkey :-)!

Going back to it _now_.

